# Fresh water tank



## putties (May 18, 2005)

Picked up the new MH in April and have used it a couple of times. Can anyone suggest how I get rid of the plastic taste from the fresh water tank. I have used sterilising tablets, some stuff from towsure and the taste is still there. It plays havoc with the tea and whisky.

Thanks

Putties


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi

We had same problems and ended up installing a water filter. Fitted a seperate tap over sink so only need to filter water for the coffee and whiskey.

Trevor


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Water taste*

Hello

Maybe I have been lucky but have never had this problem.

I think the tablets that go in the tank will kill bugs etc but not rid the taste. I would fill and drain the tanks a fews times.

Russell


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Putties,

In our last caravan, the inboard water tank was a white translucent tank, and did not give off any plasticy tastes at all. However, in the MH, the tank is a dark grey effort and did give off a really bad plasticy taste.

We have sterelised the tank and system throughout a couple of times, to try and rid us of the taste. What we find is that the more you fill and use the tank, the less likely there is the chance of the plasticy taste.

Another tip that I have accidently come accross is that, if you leave the internal cap off the tank when you drain it down, the more it allows the tank to breath, thereby cutting down on the chance of tainting the water.

It really does make a difference.

Jock.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

We had this problem too, and I like my water to taste like water not plastic or anything else that may be in there. 

Andy (not a DIY person) managed to fit a nature pure kit with separate tap for drinking water with ease. This saves on the filter as you only use the water tap for your whiskey etc and can use the normal tap for everything else. Water tastes yummy and you don't need to worry about the source of it either, ie some of the taps abroad leave a little to be desired in the way of hygiene. 

Mandy


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

Still trying to get rid of the taste. I have come across anothe rautotrail Dakota owner who has the same problem. Is there others out there with Auotrails that were built in March 07 with the same problem.

Putties


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

The problem should not be with the tank or accociated plumbing as this will be food grade polythene. If its chlorine you are tasting then pound to a pinch its the hose you are using to fill it. If you are using garden hose this is a no no as its not food grade ( i should know we make 2.5 million meters a year at hozelock where i work). The material is PVC which is of course Poly Vinyl CHLORIDE. 

If you use a coiled hose make sure you flush it through for 15 secs or so before filling. The water that lies in the coils of hose during storage can allow chemicals to leach out and these are put into the tank for you to drink.

Best one to use is a potable quality flat hose.

Hope this helps

Phill


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*Fresh Water Tank*

We full time and use a built in water filter, no tank taste and we use any available tap water , even in Morocco no problems , doesent work on desalinated water from some Spanish sites..... A filter is the answer...

Gordon / Jenny


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Is it a TCP type taste rather than a plastic taste ? There have been several discussions on this topic in the past. The water boards and water monitoring authorities reckon it is a combination of the residual organic material in the water reacting with the chlorine left in the water. It is not dangerous but is unpleasant. 

We use Tesco 2 litre milk bottles for our drinking water and notice that some water supplies react and give us the TCP taste while others do not

I don't think there is a lot you can do to get rid of the taste from one particular batch of water but we have noticed that it goes completely when we change water source as we move around. This leads me to think that it's not the bottles - or tank- we store it in but the water itself.

G


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Fresh Water Tank*



smithies said:


> doesent work on desalinated water from some Spanish sites..... A filter is the answer...
> 
> Gordon / Jenny


Hi all,

Does anyone know if the "Nature Pure" kit works with desalinated water please?

Jock.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I wouldn't have thought so Jock. You really need to "distill" the water by reverse osmosis or use a really expensive seawater/to fresh water pump that pressurises water through a filter.

Johnny F


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

mangothemadmonk said:


> I wouldn't have thought so Jock. You really need to "distill" the water by reverse osmosis or use a really expensive seawater/to fresh water pump that pressurises water through a filter.
> 
> Johnny F


Thanks Johnny,

Years ago when serving in Cyprus, they had a desalination plant at one of the coastal towns. The water tasted awful.

Jock.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Fresh Water Tank*



smithies said:


> We full time and use a built in water filter, no tank taste and we use any available tap water , even in Morocco no problems , doesent work on desalinated water from some Spanish sites..... A filter is the answer...


Hi 
Sorry, I don't understand your post.. 
you say you use a filter .. is it a Nature Pure .? 
but then you go on to say a filter is the answer .. :? 
The answer to what ?

We have a Nature Pure filter and have travelled extensively in Spain and Morocco and never had any problems with water, whether it is desalinated or not I wouldn't know.. but I wouldn't dream of buying bottled water.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Fresh Water Tank*



ScotJimland said:


> We have a Nature Pure filter and have travelled extensively in Spain and Morocco and never had any problems with water, whether it is desalinated or not I wouldn't know.. but I wouldn't dream of buying bottled water.


Ahh, That's interesting Jim.

Jock.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

There is only one certain cure:

Empty your tank and fill it with either Lagavulin, Laphroig or Ardbeg.

Carry bottled water for a while until the whisky used up.

Note: this won't cure a TCP taste in your tank but it will make you more appreciative of the flavour


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

> Empty your tank and fill it with Laphroig


Wonderful stuff, I don't know the question but this is definately the answer!

Any idea where you can bulk buy it Frank.  :shaking2:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Well from me for a start


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

My motorhome went in to hopefully solve the problem on Wednesday 4th July so I hope they have put it right. Will check when I collect it

Putties


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*Desalinated water*

We used a nature pure filter and it DOES NOT work on desalinated water .......

Gordon / Jenny


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi 
We use a filter jug in our motorhome it fits neatly in the fridge door and keeps the water nice and cold. Saves making ice cubes for whiskey. I use milton with every fill of the storage tank. This ensures any nasties are killed off.
The jug does not cost much and is very effective.


Cheers 
Dave p


----------

